# Second IVF and now endometrial scratch



## kesh81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi,

This is my second cycle of IVF, but my first ever post so hopefully i am in the right place to ask for any advise, info or success stories following an endometrial scratch. For some reason this month i had already been getting spotting from cd12, so by cd21 when i went in to start my buserelin down regulation and have my endometrial scratch i was still spotting. Now its been 4 days since the scratch and i've had what is almost like a period for the last 4 days since the scratch. I am not actually due to start my period until cd30 so i'm hoping this won't interfere with my period starting as they won't start me on my stims until i have had a period. I had IVF in December which resulted in a chemical pregnancy which is why i have been advised to have the scratch this time. So i suppose what i'm asking is did anyone else have a lot of bleeding following the scratch and still go on to have a normal period after? And has anyone else had success with the scratch following failed IVF or a chemical pregnancy? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blaggy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Kesh,

We opted to pay for the endometrial scratch on both cycles of ivf we had as we'd read good things about it. The first time I had it, I had the world's HEAVIEST period about a week later. I had the scratch on day 21, same day as starting the buserelin down reg. i wasnt bleeding at the time, period had finished about 15 days earlier on day 6. The period on about day 28 was like nothing I've had before... Massive clots, felt exhausted and at one point thought I'd have to go to hospital but then It was ok. I got pregnant on that first ivf cycle but sadly it did not work out- no heart beat. Had the scratch again on the second cycle and I am now 34 weeks pregnant. I have no idea how much of it is down to the scratch but I would recommend people to go for it if funds allow. Wishing you the very best of luck. Stay positive and crossed fingers for you. X


----------



## kesh81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply, and congratulations on your pregnancy! Some days i manage to keep positive but other days it's a struggle. Stories like yours certainly help in boosting my positivity and mood. I know i had good quality embryo's last time so i'm hoping the scratch will help this next cycle as long as this random bleeding doesn't prevent me having a proper period! Thanks for the encouraging words it is much appreciated x


----------



## Blaggy (Aug 6, 2012)

Not at all... For the whole pregnancy I've hardly dared to believe it- I remember the "before" extremely clearly and What you're going through is v fresh in my mind... So hoping the endo scratch is good for you. Have you told your clinic about the bleeding? Hope so. Again good luck , will cross fingers for you x


----------



## kesh81 (Oct 18, 2014)

I haven't yet as i was told to expect some spotting or light bleeding after the scratch so i've told my husband i'll call on Monday if nothing changes by then as although its certainly more than spotting its not as heavy as a normal period so i don't want to over react. I think i'm over analysing everything coz i'm just scared of another disappointment. I appreciate you sharing and your kind words i'm hoping that the scratch works for me too - it's certainly good to hear a success story! x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

If you have a look on the Useful Threads post there is a really extensive thread about experiences of having the scratch.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## kesh81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Have just had a look through the thread on the endo scratching. Thank you!!! No one seems to have mentioned anywhere about 4 days (almost 5 days) of bleeding after a scratch though. Guess i best get ringing the clinic early Monday.


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi
I had a scratch with my latest cycle and didn't have any bleeding or spotting affer but when my period turned up it was a few days late & heavier than normal x


----------



## kesh81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, that's pretty similar to what most people are saying - they get spotting after the procedure and then a period later but no one i've found seems to have the same bleeding as me. I'm glad i posted now as i kept brushing it off as normal and not i'm thinking it's def not. I'll see what the clinic say anyway and update just encase anyone else gets something similar in future. Trust my body to start misfiring at this crucial stage! x


----------



## Blaggy (Aug 6, 2012)

I think what is important to mention here is that you had started spotting BEFORE the scratch and  i wonder if this ongoing spotting now is related to whatever caused that rather than the scratch itself. Hoping your clinic can help. X


----------



## kesh81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah i think you're probably right. I have a feeling i was taking too many supplements and they messed up my hormones as i've never had mid cycle spotting before. I asked my consultant what i could do to help my IVF before the next round. She said nothing to just wait. I of course had to try to take matters in my own hands and was taking a load of supplements with the thought they can't hurt. Wish i would just listen :-( moral of the story to anyone reading this be careful what you start taking and check with your consultant first!


----------



## Blaggy (Aug 6, 2012)

Which ones were you taking? I was taking lots but stopped agnus castus before hand....


----------



## kesh81 (Oct 18, 2014)

I was taking lots but am only taking C0Q10, folic acid and royal jelly now. Up until a week ago I was still taking loads but I think it was Maca and fertilaid that's messed with my hormones as I was still hoping it may happen naturally with my one messed up tube between cycles. I won't be touching either again.


----------

